# Access Datenbank mit Insert befüllen



## erdmulch (12. Dez 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will mit einem Insert eine Access Datenbank befüllen.
Leider kommt bei mir die Meldung:

INSERT INTO buechertabelle (Nr,Titel) VALUES (1,2);
java.sql.SQLException: General error

was mach ich falsch?





```
import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.ResultSet;
import java.sql.SQLException;
import java.sql.Statement;
import java.util.ArrayList;

import javax.swing.JTable;

public class TableQuery
{
	TableConnection tc = new TableConnection();
	Table t = new Table();
	JTable table = new JTable();
	
	public ArrayList<String> gibMirDaten() 
	{
		String query = "INSERT INTO kontakte(Nr,Titel) VALUES (1,2);";

		try 
		{
			tc.stmt = tc.con.createStatement();
			ResultSet rs = tc.stmt.executeQuery(query);

			while (rs.next()) 
			{
				for (int i = 1; i <= t.Spaltenanzahl; i++) 
				{
					tc.ergebnis.add(rs.getString(i));
				}
			}
		} 
		catch (SQLException e) 
		{
			
			System.out.println(e);
		}
		return tc.ergebnis;
		
	}
```


----------



## Camill (12. Dez 2011)

In dem Code steht aber etwas anderes:

```
String query = "INSERT INTO kontakte(Nr,Titel) VALUES (1,2);";
```


----------



## erdmulch (12. Dez 2011)

was meinst du damit?


----------



## Camill (12. Dez 2011)

Du schriebst das beim beim einfügen in die Tabelle "buechertabelle" ein Fehler auftritt, in dem Java Code versuchst du jedoch ein Datensatz in die Tabelle "kontakte" einzufügen.


----------



## erdmulch (12. Dez 2011)

ok, das war ein copy, Paste Fehler, da ich es mit einer anderen Datenbank versucht habe...copy, Paste Fehler passieren nicht nur mir :-D


----------



## Camill (12. Dez 2011)

In welcher Zeile tritt der Fehler denn genau auf?

Und was genau versuchst du hier? Durch ein Insert erhältst du keine Datensätze geliefert.
[JAVA=19]
        try 
        {
            tc.stmt = tc.con.createStatement();
            ResultSet rs = tc.stmt.executeQuery(query);

            while (rs.next()) 
            {
                for (int i = 1; i <= t.Spaltenanzahl; i++) 
                {
                    tc.ergebnis.add(rs.getString(i));
                }
            }
        } 
        catch (SQLException e) 
        {

            System.out.println(e);
        }
[/code]


----------

